# New c4 a6 interior questions



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

Just picked up a 96 a6, the rear seat is missing the fold down center section of the rear seat, my question is are their any other year/model seats that would fit in the car, theirs a set of b5 leathers for sale in my area at the moment that I would probably jump on if I knew they would fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Pretty sure the A4 seats wont fit. I believe only cars from the same chassis code would have interchangeable seats, but I haven't really worked much with A6's.


----------



## mr-box (Jul 29, 2014)

The base width in b5 is 345 mm which is 13.5". Can't find it for a 96 you could measure it yourself but most likely it will not match.


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the measurement I'll have to double check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

